# will these fish work in a pond?



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

ayee lads,

how are u all, just a couple of questions i want to put my 4 black moors, 1 commet and 2 golfball goldfish into a pond how big will it have to be and will this work?? i live in aussie so it gets pretty warm and not that cold, so help the man from down uder out =)

cheers


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

if the fish like each other it's fine. I would go with at least 200 gallons of pond. I could be wrong


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I will try to convert and use measurements in units you relate to. 

300 liters or 80 gallons would be the *VERY* minimum and keep in mind I said minimum I would use. That includes good filtration and shade. Remember the hotter the water gets in the summer the less oxygen in the water for the fish to pull out to use. This is also taking into account their adult size. Remember that is how you prepare for a habitat is by taking the adult size into account.
But as BIT01 posted 750 liters or around 200 gallons would be a more comfortable and realistic space for them. This would eliminate many problems with summer heat causing problems for the fish.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

yer the fish get along fine they are all good mates, ahh will i need a filter or can i just put some good plants in there?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Filters are a must as goldfish poop a lot. You can add plants to reduce nitrates. Elodeas may work but need regular pruning as they can be a pest.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

ohh kk so just some decent plants should do the trick? got any good ideas for linners?

cheers


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes. Plants consume nitrates as previously stated. There are a lot of plants to choose although some can be pesky as they may need regular pruning or removal. I'd avoid the duckweed/lemna minor. Pistia stratiotes, water hyacinths(although they can be quite prolific), ceratophyllum demersum/hornworts, elodeas, salvinias and lotus are a few ones you can choose.
You may carry out water changes weekly to aid the filter and plants in maintaining your pond clean and free from too much wastes.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

oh kk awsum thanks for all the help big bluey how much do u reckon a liner would cost?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a online place you might be able to order from.

http://www.pond-equipment.creativefountains.com.au/Pumps/Pond%20liner/pvc_pond_liner/pvc_pond_liner.htm

They are in Adelaide, South Australia so I dont think shipping would be a issue.

Im sure there are many other places out there. But this is the first I found and will give you a idea on pricing.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

cheers doc thanks alot matye


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I dont know about the building of ponds but i dont think you should have them 3 types in it. For one thing Pearlscales (or Golfball) Goldfish are a very slow moving and not very great swimmers and in my oppion shouldn't be put outside in a pond expecitaly with a Commet. The black moors should do fine in a pond but I also dont know if a commet should be put in with them. Commets should really only be kept with other Commets or Koi because these goldfish get so much bigger then a Fancy type and are much faster swimmers and and could possibly hurt other slower and smaller types. I hope you will think about what i have said and at least not put the Commet in your pond with the Fancys. 
Niki


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your sucess will also be determined on your local (which is not in your profile). Keeping a pond in MN won't be as easy as FL.


----------

